# Food for taiwan bee bkk/redwinepnda/bluebolt



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi guys just wondering what food does taiwanbees like the most? I fed them with shirakura and borneogrow but usually they never touch it.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Hi guys just wondering what food does taiwanbees like the most? I fed them with shirakura and borneogrow but usually they never touch it.


Does your tank have alot of plant matter or algae? If so, they'd much rather scour your tank and pick on things than to eat commercial food you provide. I'd hold off on feeding them for few days before starting if they aren't attracted to commercial good. Also how long has your tank been cycled for. If your tank isn't cycled well enough. It won't support enough bacteria for the shrimp to eat and digest the food they eat so their appetite is low.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> Does your tank have alot of plant matter or algae? If so, they'd much rather scour your tank and pick on things than to eat commercial food you provide. I'd hold off on feeding them for few days before starting if they aren't attracted to commercial good. Also how long has your tank been cycled for. If your tank isn't cycled well enough. It won't support enough bacteria for the shrimp to eat and digest the food they eat so their appetite is low.


a month old,I often dose bebi bacter so probably they wont go for the food.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> a month old,I often dose bebi bacter so probably they wont go for the food.


You are possibly over feeding, the best thing I find is to watch them scowering over the plants, If there doing that, I dont feed them that day, is there lofting picking up gravel I throw a very small peice of food in.

Also with my orange tank i tried to put a peice of sweet potato in, I got it dehydrated, so it sank and expanded, and they all love it and my couple amanoes that ate it went orange  was quite a good treat. Best thing you can do is boil up some spinage and drop one baby leaf in there, I even scruple it up so its got more corners for them to pick at 

I'm regretting the commercial products I'm begening to think there more money grabbers then what's actually needed, very hard to overdose natural products


----------

